# Clown needs a sledge hammer!!!! home made



## RallyeX (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanted a sledge hammer to go with my clown outfit. So I looked online for props and the ones I found were $80. I went to a shop in Hollywood and theirs were also $80. So I went to Home Depot and bought a handle for $9.95. Then I got a piece of dense foam for a couple of bucks and made my own. I torched the handle, added the tape grip and painted it.

If I use the sledge hammer I wont be using the wrist restraints.


Here is the result.

Now I'm working on aging my outfit so it doesn't look like I just came from the dry cleaners.

I'm also making a steel bondage collar at work. I hope to have it done for Friday.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

That is one seriously sick-looking toy. Nice work!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome costume, my Brother hates clowns you'd frighten the life out of him..lol


----------



## grimm (Sep 10, 2008)

AWESOME !! The sledge looks real ! Love the tu-tu !


----------



## johnpepperonihead (Oct 30, 2008)

*OH man*

Where did you get those shoes! That is the best clown ever!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Where did you get that dense foam?? That looks friggin great.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Suhweet! Getting ideas for 2009 already.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

sikntwizted said:


> Where did you get that dense foam?? That looks friggin great.


I'll second the question where did you get the foam I'd love to get my hands on some.


----------



## RallyeX (Oct 12, 2008)

jackpot said:


> I'll second the question where did you get the foam I'd love to get my hands on some.



I work in a machine shop. It's what we use to test new programs on instead of a block of titanium. We call it machinist foam.


Jeff


----------



## BrainDonor13 (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------

